#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  3D Laser Scanning

## Rovinator

Has anyone been involved in projects that have used Laser Scanning? have you found it to be a good solution? what are the possible problems associated with Laser Scanning.

See More: 3D Laser Scanning

----------

